# Paphiopedilum villosum var. boxallii



## Fabrice (Apr 1, 2013)

First bloom to this seedling bought on ebay Germany to Popow.
I like it evan if I hoped a flower with petals more stripped. 
But I keep it!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 1, 2013)

I love the dorsal.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 1, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## Rick (Apr 1, 2013)

Beautiful:clap:


----------



## abax (Apr 2, 2013)

I like the whole look of the bloom...very unusual and exotic.


----------



## Trithor (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice colouring. Do the flowers last a long time? The texture seems to suggest that they would. (I thought that boxalli had spots on the dorsal, obviously again I was incorrectly informed)


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 2, 2013)

very nice


----------



## atlantis (Apr 2, 2013)

It has an unique mallow pouch. Really interesting!


----------



## nikv (Apr 2, 2013)

I like it!


----------



## Roy (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice villosum but not "Boxallii". As noted earlier, Boxallii has a heavily spotted dorsal.


----------



## Fabrice (Apr 3, 2013)

Yes I have a doubt too but I'm totally convinced with your explanation.

Maybe the member "Roth" who saw several wild colony can tell us more about that?


----------



## Brabantia (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi Fabrice; I have experienced this situation with O&M. The boxalii that I bought a few years ago was un classical boxallii when it was flowering.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 7, 2014)

I see spots...they just happen to be green

This is probably one of the newer fines coming out of Vietnam. Any updates since this thread first posted back in 2013 as to its true ID?


----------



## Trithor (Nov 7, 2014)

Villosum?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 7, 2014)

Nice, whatever it is.. I'm starting to want more species now!


----------



## Fabrice (Nov 8, 2014)

No news about ID.

The plant is again in spike for the 2nd time.


----------



## Fabrice (Mar 5, 2015)

New bloom. Title is probably wrong. I think it's atratum.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 5, 2015)

Once again, a beauty!


----------



## abax (Mar 6, 2015)

This flower and the first posted photo looks very much like
my villosum v. boxalii f atratum to me. I don't know where the thread with the photo is located, but a comparison might shed some light on the ID. I never have luck locating an old thread.


----------



## Trithor (Mar 6, 2015)

A beauty for sure!


----------

